# Sat 21/10 PPB



## PoddyMullet

Anyone up for a Sat Mango Fandango? Morning predicted to be 15-20 knot SW dropping to 10-15 SW by afternoon. Location up for grabs... :?: :wink:


----------



## Kevin

Rob,

Can't make it Sat. but may try to get a trip up for Sun. morning. Maybe if we hit the fish with second wave of mangoes on the following day we may surprise them.


----------



## PoddyMullet

I'd love to mate but I'm back to work Sunday. Sunday looks a better day to be on the bay though. We're a chaotic bunch to get organised


----------



## Squidder

Fandango me up Poddy  You pick the spot though, that way I'll have someone to blame when I don't hook up on a thresher 

I'm keen to fish Sunday too Kev :wink:


----------



## Rod L

I could be in for a Sat arvo/evening trip at Mornington.
I'll confirn later


----------



## Squidette

After a few weeks of having to miss out due to other commitments I'm also up for a trip out on the Kayak...however someone else can have my thresher as one will definetly not be joining me in my Kayak.


----------



## Squidder

Great to see you're a keen starter Squidette. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Here are some current reports from Fishvictoria.com for Mornington and Ricketts:

Mornington
Out from Mornington the snapper have been a little hit and miss, with fish averaging 2-6kg. The 18m -21m line has been the most productive, the best tide has been the top of the run-in, and the pick of the baits have been squid, silver whiting and scad.

Ricketts Point / Black Rock
Going by reports I have received over the last couple of weeks there seems to be good schools of fish working from the point to just outside of the marine park, with bag limit catches of fish averaging 2-3kg. I spoke to a pair of anglers while they were on the water last Monday morning, they had 5 fish with 3 over 4kg. The fish were taken on pilchards and squid.


----------



## hoit

I feeling like crap at the moment and I didn't go to work today. Honestly, I didn't go fishing but I reckon the boss will be suss as he knows its snapper season. 

I hope to get out on the weekend but I reckon Sunday might be the go.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig

I'm keen for early am launches. Fri Sat and Sun

Fishing The Thresher patch tomorrow 4:30am and open to suggestions for the rest of the weekend.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet

Crikey, there's a bunch of alternate preferences this week. I was thinking of working on a compromise but that would see us paddling our yaks around the corridors of the Epworth Hospital at 2am. There's no whiting reports coming from behind the x-ray machine and hoit can buy his own bloody grapes as far that's concerned   Based on weather/fishing reports how about an arvo at Ricketts from 2pm to dusk (Sw 10 to 15 knots works)...with morning Mornington to follow soon (I think I've picked up a stutter). Someone else can drive the steamroller next week...it's a hoot. Beep beep !  

(nah, he's not really in hospital as far as I know :wink: )


----------



## Rod L

Poddy, Scott,
It looks like I'll be down in Mornington over the weekend but I'm not real keen on targeting Threshers  
Can you gents please PM me with some likely spots for a snapper launching from your usual spot.
Thanks muchly


----------



## Milt

i was considering jumping in my tub Sat morning but 20 odd knots will keep me warm in bed tomorrow morning.

We went out last night in 20 knots of wind of Point cook and let me tell you the amount of boats out there was insane! You'd be forgiven in thinking there were several new islands in PPB. There were boats lights concentrated every where. But no result up until 9 PM when we left anyways. The 2 metre swell made things interesting :shock: :shock: :shock:

PS i know what I'll be doing Melbourne Cup day???

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Poddy, Squidette and I are keen for a Saturday arvo Ricketts bash. 
As for Sunday, depending on how we do Saturday, maybe Ricketts again or Mornington, I'll keep an eye on this thread over the weekend.

Milt, there has been an absolute power of snapper taken over the past 3-4 days, hence the big boat turnout you saw. Were you fishing with Ange?


----------



## Milt

Yeah the poor bugger has done 3 trips with no results yet! Only a matter of time? I have seen some big snapper come out of the water on the Eastern side.

I can't do Sunday, but next weekend is another matter :wink: Good luck to all on the weekend.

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

If Ange keeps at it he'll pull a good fish soon. A few of dad's mates have been doing ok on the big fellas out of stinkboats along eastern PPB , curse their scaley hides :twisted:

I hope you manage to get your yak wet soon Miltman, we miss ya on the water


----------



## Milt

Won't be long now  bloody work just keeps gettin in the way 

I'm escaping down to Apollo Bay  on the weekend of the 11th and 12th November Jason. I'll send you an email with the details if you're interested in yakking the area. All welcome of course :wink:

Milt,


----------



## Kevin

Jason,

In what water depth have those successful reports that you have heard about and out from where.

I'm definetely in for Sun. morning if the weather is ok. Just still deciding whether to go out wide from Chelsea of closer in at Mornington.


----------



## Squidder

Milt - let me know about the GOR trip, if the weather's nice it sounds like a goer. Only thing is that cray season doesn't open until the 16th of November - would you consider putting the trip off a few days? :wink:

Kevin - the 16m line all the way from Mt Martha to Sandrinham has been where most people have been concentrating their efforts. The first hand reports I have were from 16-18m directly out from Patterson River - quite a few 2-4kg fish, with many more runs than fish landed. I am starting to think that Mornington might be a good option for Sunday morning, mostly because you don't have to paddle out too far to get yourself to 16m 

By the way, congrats on notching up the big 500 posts Kev


----------



## Rod L

ALRIGHT! 
I'll do Sunday morning at Mornington if there's going to ge a turn out instead of Sat arvo on my own.
Who's in?


----------



## Squidder

"Lock it in Roddy"
Looks like Saturday arvo Ricketts and Sunday morning Mornington.


----------



## hoit

I'm a definite maybe for Sunday morning. The rest of the family is now ill. :roll:

Are we going to launch from the nudie beach ?

Grant


----------



## Squidder

You'd like that wouldn't you Santa, I mean Grant 

Where is this nudie beach exactly? Last time we launched from close to the boat ramp at Snapper Point.


----------



## PoddyMullet

OK looks like Sat Mango's versus Sun Mango's to determine very scientifically which day is best for fishing. Rules: it's to be measured in species meter's...with the longest fish of each species from each day entered. Double points (in cm's) for pinkie/snapper, whiting or salmon. Closes 5pm Monday, no pics or anything needed. Any fish around PPB or Westernport can go in.

eg Sat is fished by Team Squid, HobieVic, 5thofNovemeber, Kingfisher111 (gotta enter the West gents) and Poddy...best fish come in at a flattie 35cm, coutta 40cm, pinkie 37cm (double), squid (total length from hood tip to longest tenticle) 45cm giving a total of 1.64 m.

Sun is fished by Squidder, HobieVic, Kevin, RodL and a very pastey and infectious looking Hoit, who inadvertently coughs and gets everyone off the water early suffering scurvy. Before that though the fish come in at ***** 45cm, red mullet 23cm, snook 41cm, and a 30cm pinkie giving a total of 2.14m. Proving that Sun Mango's can outgun the Sat tribe, and that Squidder and HobieVic back every horse throughout the spring carnival. Any interested entries, stick em on this thread :wink:


----------



## Rod L

he he. Cool :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot

enjoy yourself out there lads, sounds like a bit 'o fun these next couple of days...i picked up my Kayak/Canoe (YakNoe) friday, how F'kkn excited am i                
She is an absolute monster, think i will call her "BERTHA" or prehaps "Big Bertha", even better "BigBadBertha" :shock: :wink: 
anyway im gonna kit her up a little and i reckon i may very well be ready to start my life as a Yakfisherman. :roll: :lol: 8)

I'll see you on the water soon Mangoes .... :lol:

Tony


----------



## Kevin

I'm keen to see how Chelsea compares on the same day so I'll give that a go Sun morn. We can throw that location into the comparision notes between:

- Sat vs Sun vs Mon, 
- Ricketts vs Mornington vs Chelsea, 
- trolling vs SPs vs bait, 
- mango colored yaks vs other, 
- peddle vs paddle, 
- people wearing hats vs not wearing, 
- etc, etc

I nominate Poddy to produce the analysis report in the form of a series of pie charts for presentation Mon. evening.

So if any one else favours a real early, long paddle off Chelsea let me know. I'll also look forward to seeing a Sat. report we know what score we have to match Sun.


----------



## PoddyMullet

Ha! A simple afternoon's fishing has me running stat's while doing a fillet job. Good in theory Kevin, but a pie chart wouldn't last until Monday night as I'd probably sink my teeth into during the arvo!! The Sun Mango's are not a chance, by the way...us Sat paddlers have the Squidette on board :wink: 

Oh yeah...congrats Smurf may the gods of fish and neoprene wetsuits bless Bertha :wink:


----------



## Kevin

Tony,

Yes congrats on the new craft. Hope to catch you on the water before long.


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Guys

I'm exhausted and have a yacht race to sail yet but will try for another Mornington launch Sunday 4:30 am if others are going. If you want to fish deep then I suggest a Fisherman's Beach carpark launch. Quicker to get to deep water and good reef inside too. The unsealed carpark up top is the go with a short path onto the beach away from trailer parking.

For a quick reef shot. Shark Park at the bottom of Sunnyside rd. PM me for details.

Cheers big ears

Scott


----------



## Mushi

I could be in...anyone still thinkin 2moro mornington? Goodluck to this arvos crew if i don't get along there myself


----------



## Rod L

Sorry guys. A change in family plans has put me out of tomorrow's get together.  
I'll still go for a fish off Mornington but I wont launch until 9:30 or so.
With any luck I might still catch a few of you out there.
Good luck all


----------



## Mushi

just saw your post now Scott, thanks for the info. If you can muster up the strength that'd be great if you want to show us around down there. I'm bringing the steel trace and big fat shark hook too

So anyone think they'll definitely be in for mornington early sun morn? (if it's just me i'll probably stick a bit closer to melb - maybe even altona way)

Will let you know where we are if you end up getting down there later in the morn Rod.

-Dave (0425 792 714)

PS: PM sent to you scott


----------



## hoit

Squidder said:


> Where is this nudie beach exactly?


Sunnyside Beach :wink: Although I think its now called Shark Park in honour of Poddy. 

In any case I'm a late scratching for tomorrow. Good luck guys.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet

Crikey, team Sunday are falling down like ten pins.

Sat Mango's are currently sitting on

56cm Snapper (double up)
35cm Salmon (double up)
24cm Puffer (should ave beeen a minus score for him really)

Total 2.06m species meters

Best fish of each species on either day to count...with a few earning a double bonus.

Runs are on the board, or is it a tortosie v hare event with a fair tribe of Sunday paddlers to follow :wink:


----------



## Squidder

Sunnyside sounds the goods, Squidette and I will struggle for the 4:30 start, but will be there by 5:30 :wink: Look forward to seeing anyone else who comes along 

Congrats on your fish today Poddy - Poddy braved the wind and chop for a ripper snapper and salmon, while Squidette and I took one look at the conditions and headed straight to the kayak shop to drool over Tarpon 140s......I can feel another yak coming on soon


----------



## Rod L

Poddy,
Nice effort mate.
I didn't think anyone would have gone out today.
Fine work, and a ***** too  
Squidds,
Your soft!


----------



## Dodge

Squidder said:


> straight to the kayak shop to drool over Tarpon 140s......I can feel another yak coming on soon


After seeng the smaller Tarpons of Dallas and Dave I reckon the 140 would be high on a shopping list if I was buying Jason


----------



## Mushi

Poddy, top effort mate. Those sambos are starting to work for you now  Sorry for poaching team squid off you, i needed the extra hands for a thresher or 2 

Any lurkers who should be asleep by now... 4.30 to 5pm launch from end of sunnyside rd, mt eliza. Working the reef to the right and probably get out to 16m or so from there.


----------



## Kevin

This Sunday Mango clocking in for duty. Look forward to hearing some details on your ripper snapper Poddy. Don't know about the points for the puffer though? Good luck everyone else who are travelling Mornington way, I'll report back from Chelsea later.


----------



## PoddyMullet

And the Sunday Mango's are wreaking havoc with the Sat bowlers....after 20 overs their reply is

Pinkie 41cm (double up)
Flattie 33 cm
Rock Cod 29 cm

Total 1.44 species meters


----------



## Rod L

Well done all.
I didn't even get out in the end, but the yak is still on the car....
Maybe a pre-work sojourn is in order in the morning

With a high tide at 3:46 and sunrise at 5:25, think I'll launch at 4:30 from BYC might be the go.


----------



## PoddyMullet

After a slight rain delay ladies and gents Team Sunday batted on with Mushi strding to the crease in an angry mood of Shimano-a-mano. Weaving his yellow boat magic he flailed the Team Sat bowlers, picking up a

Squid 43cm (hood tip to longest tenticle)
Snook 80cm (bloody good snook Dave)

to add to the 1.44 species meters Kevin had Chelsea'd up

Totals (unless anyone can add a catch)

Team Sat 2.06 species meters, Team Sunday 2.67 species meters

Congrats to the Sunday paddlers, who will receive an oversize novelty cheque (it's in the mail-trust me) and the glory knowing they had done their day proud.


----------

